

Herbie: Automatically Improving Floating Point Accuracy - ingve
http://herbie.uwplse.org

======
raymondh
The results are somewhat disappointing with examples like "sqrt(x * x + y *
y)". Compare that result to [http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2010/06/02/whats-
so-hard-about...](http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2010/06/02/whats-so-hard-
about-finding-a-hypotenuse/)

------
chinpokomon
This[1] looks like the GitHub account. So at least there's a readme.

Here[2] is the Google Cache of the page.

[1] [https://github.com/uwplse/herbie](https://github.com/uwplse/herbie) [2]
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://herbie.uwplse.org/)

------
dzdt
Link is down. Anyone have a mirror?

